# General Business Category > General Business Forum > [Question] What to do with R100000

## AK007

Hi! I know its not a lot of moola, but what can i do with R100000 cash? I Really wanna start a business, but im really confused as to what industry to go into. Any ideas...?  

Any help/response would be highly appreciated! THANX :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

What are your skills?
What are your strengths and weaknesses?
Would you need a salary out of the business (ie - are you currently employed)?

----------


## AK007

Yes i am currently employed in the construction business (co-owner). However i wanna get out as i do not see a future with my current partner. So i have saved up for the last two years and wanna go out on my own. I understand that the answer to my question can have a variety of answers. Thats just the problem! Im struggling to find the ONE thing to put my money into, too many ideas, not one final decision!  :Confused:

----------


## Dave A

Beware the paralysis of analysis.

There comes a point where you just have to commit. It can be quite a leap of faith though, no matter how good your research.

----------

Electrode (31-Jan-18)

----------


## Faan

To make the right decision is not always that easy and what your heart tells you and what your mind tells you are in may instances completely different.
What I would like to suggest is that you seek advice before you decide.  There are millions you can do, but which is the right one to tackle.
I sent you a private mail and you are welcome to chat to me. I might be able to assist you with this.
Faan

----------


## Pap_sak

hmmm, stay with your job and wait a couple of weeks and put it in some nice shares, psg, sab, a supermarket or two, suger, mtn or vodacom, maybe a little in a bank, fnb or absa

unless you have a good business plan, you'll be playing with your money...why not keep the day job and risk a little?

----------


## AK007

Thanx for the input. Was thinking about investments, but got sum money invested in shares already. Really wanna make money with this money, if you kno what i mean. I kno this is difficult so i appreciate the input. Thanx to faan.  :Wink:

----------


## Lifechanger

Hi,

I am looking for a business partner or an equity business loan, I would like to purchase franchise license, they need R800 000.00,

Can you be interested in investing in my business while you go on with your job?

----------


## AmithS

Maybe look at specialising in one area of the construction market that you really good at as you already have the skills and you in the industry...

----------

